# Rootserver



## Iysann (12. März 2005)

Moin Moin

Hallo zusammen ja ich weis eigentlich nicht wie ich anfangen soll.
Ich habe ein großes Problem uzw spiele ich Counterstrike in einem Clan
seid langer zeit. So seid ein paar Monaten ist es jetzt das die Besucher am Tag zwischen
500 und 1000 stück sind. da wir einen sehr guten Newsposter haben der natürlich auch Gamedemos, Tools auf den Webspace hochläd und die User natürlich fleißig downloaden macht dieses unser Webspace Anbieter nicht mehr mit. Das erste Mal hatten wir den Traffic überschritten vor 3 monaten! Wir haben 200 gig frei und 550 gig waren es am Ende des Monats. Und dann war es so das es 272euro die wir nachzahlen
mussten! danach den Monat waren es 210 euro- und im letzten Monate 172 Euro, und jetzt sind wir schon wieder drüber.Wir wollten den Traffic erhöhen lassen aber das macht der Anbieter nicht weil ihm das zuviel ist. Ich habe mich jetzt schon bei einigen Anbietern erkundigt aber alle winken ab oder man machte uns den Vorschlag dass wir uns einen Rootserver mieten sollen. Das war die Einleitung dazu.

So und jetzt kommt mein Problem

Ich kenne mich zwar ganz gut mit Windows 2000 und XP  aus aber ich habe null plan
von Linux geschweige denn Server einrichten. Und jetzt ist es so das man mir den Job auf das Auge gedrückt hat.  Kann mir jemand erklären wie man das macht
oder bekomme ich irgendwo Tutorials dafür oder eine Anleitung wie man das macht
Ich denke mir mal das Linux nicht so einfach ist zu lernen.
Aber soviel wie ich weis sind die Linux Server auch besser als die Windows Server,
Ob das jetzt stimmt oder nicht das weis ich nicht
Also für eure Hilfe oder Tipps wäre ich sehr dankbar.
Wenn ihr einen guten Serveranbieter habt der auch die entsprechende Leistung hat
Dann postet ihn bitte.

Was auf den Rootserver drauf muss sind 3 Counterstrike Server dann einen Teamspeak Server
Bis ca 60 Slots und natürlich die Downloads für die User und vielleicht die HP noch.

Ich weis zwar nicht genau was ich da für einen Rootserver brauche aber ich denke das sollte
etwas anständiges sein. Das sind so meine vorstellungen.   

Pentium IV 3,2 GHz / 1MB / HT
1024 MB DDR 400 RAM
80 GB SATA HDD (7.200rpm, 8MB Cache)
Marken-Mainboard 

Das was für mich wichtig wäre welches Betriebssystem nehme ich und wo bekomme ich hilfe dazu. Und ein paar Anbieter wären super! Und der Traffic sollte so bei 1000gig liegen

Vielen Dank schonmal vorab für eure Hilfe 

Gruß Iysann


----------



## JohannesR (12. März 2005)

Entschuldige, dass ich lache, aber sowas kann mich nicht einfach so im Stehgreif lernen. Es gibt auch Webspace mit dieser Menge Traffic, *das* willst du. Die Server solltest du einzelt mieten. Es bringt keinen von euch etwas, wenn ihr euch einen Server zulegt, den keiner administrieren kann. Denn dann habt ihr eine absolut langsame Kruecke im Netz, auf der ein paar CS-Server vor sich hin krepeln bis ihr das Glueck habt, und gehackt werdet, weil niemand relevante Sicherheitsupdates eingespielt hat. Fazit: Nein, tu es nicht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. März 2005)

Als Ergaenzung zu Johannes Beitrag:
Beschaeftige Dich erstmal so mit Linux, der Einrichtung und dem Betrieb von Servern unter Linux und vor allem mit Netzwerksicherheit, da Du auch eine Firewall konfigurieren musst wenn Du nicht willst, dass jedes dahergelaufene Script-Kid Dich hacken kann.
Im Grunde genommen ist es eine gute Idee fuer sowas einen Root-Server zu mieten, jedoch nicht ohne die noetigen Kenntnisse.
Also schieb noch eine Platte in Deine Rechner und installier Linux. Optimalerweise nicht Suse, da Dir da, ein wenig Windows-like, eine Menge abgenommen wird und Du nicht den Kontakt zur Konfiguration hast wie es z.B. bei Slackware oder Debian der Fall ist.
Natuerlich kannst Du auch die Suse in den Config-Files einstellen, jedoch wird der passionierte Windows-User gern dazu verleitet alles ueber Yast zu machen, da es ja so schoen einfach geht.


----------



## Sway (12. März 2005)

Ich denke zum Thema "Ich will nen Rootserver und stell ihn dann ins Netz" wurde hier (genau so wie in viellen Threads vor dem hier) genug gesagt. Ich glaube kaum das dir hier jemand bei sowas hilft, dann ein gehackter Server kann ganz schön teuer werden. Und ihn "sicher" zu machen, schaffen selbst Leute vom Fach kaum.


Bleib beim Rat von Johannes: Mietet euch Gameserver bei den entsprechenden Anbietern.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. März 2005)

100% sicher bekommt man einen Rechner sowieso nur wenn man ihn nicht mit einem Netzwerk verbindet, keine Wechsel-Laufwerke hat (also Floppy, CD/DVD) und man Maus und Tastatur entfernt.
Es braucht eine ganze Zeit bis man den entsprechenden Umgang mit Linux gelernt hat um sich an solche Projekte zu wagen. Und die auftretenden Probleme sind oft sehr komplex und somit schlecht in Foren loesbar. Darum sollte man Linux-Erfahrung daheim auf dem eigenen Rechner sammeln, da ist alles was ueberschaubarer und nicht so kritisch.
Auch wenn Du Dich intensiv mit Linux auseinander setzt wird es noch eine ganze Weile dauern bis Du das noetige Wissen hast einen Root-Server sinnvoll zu nutzen.
Und nicht nur Erfahrung mit Linux selbst ist wichtig. Auch Wissen ueber's Netzwerkeln, und vor allem ueber Netzwerksicherheit.


----------



## Iysann (14. März 2005)

*Thx*

Jo das es nicht eifach wird das konnte ich mir schon denken, hat denn jemand von euch einen vorschlag wie man linux am besten lernen kann Auch wenn es sehr aufwendig ist das ist egal. Trotzdem danke ich euch für die antworten und ich werde euren rat befolgen..

MFG Iysann


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. März 2005)

Einfach mal daheim installieren und loslegen.
Da Du ja einen Server administrieren willst macht es dann natuerlich auch Sinn alles moegliche an Servern zu installieren und konfigurieren, damit Du auch weisst was Du da zu machen hast und welche Moeglichkeiten Du hast.
Bevor Du Dich aber auf die Server stuerzt beschaeftige Dich erstmal mit den Grundlagen, z.B. wie man auf der Shell arbeitet. Lern die ganzen Befehle kennen, denn auf Deinem Root-Server wirst Du "nur" einen SSH-Zugang haben und keine grafische Oberflaeche wie KDE oder Gnome.
Ich denke es waere auch sinnvoll zu wissen wie Du Software kompilierst, besonders den Kernel.


----------



## JohannesR (15. März 2005)

Ich kenne Leute die sich ein KDE auf ihrem Rootserver installiert haben... ;-]


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. März 2005)

Das ist doch echt krank.   
Auf einem Server hat eine grafische Oberflaeche eigentlich nichts zu suchen.


----------



## JohannesR (15. März 2005)

Doch, als Sourcecode in einem tar.gz...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. März 2005)

Okay, da muss ich Dir zustimmen.


----------



## GFX-Händchen (15. März 2005)

*Re: Thx*



			
				Iysann hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jo das es nicht eifach wird das konnte ich mir schon denken, hat denn jemand von euch einen vorschlag wie man linux am besten lernen kann Auch wenn es sehr aufwendig ist das ist egal. Trotzdem danke ich euch für die antworten und ich werde euren rat befolgen..
> 
> MFG Iysann


Du könntest auch Anfänger-Kurse mitmachen.
Solche Kurse gibt es z.b. bei der IHK.


----------



## generador (15. März 2005)

Also ich würde dir nicht empfehlen den Root Server mit CS Servern vollzupacken und da noch die HP und die Downloads drauf

Kannst du dir vorstellen was passiert wenn 100 User gleichzeitig eine 100 MB grosse Datei runterladen mit 100 KB

Dann fangen deine Gameserver ganz schön an zu ruckeln

Also ich würde dir raten die Gameserver und den Webspace seperat zu halten


----------



## Taubenschreck (17. März 2005)

generador hat gesagt.:
			
		

> http://www.alfahosting.de/?wmid=google_webspace_etc
> hier kannst du mal schauen die geben unbegrenzt traffic


 
 Bei sowas würde ich aufpassen. Meistens ist es nicht unbegrenzt Traffic sondern nur irgendwas mit fair. Ich weis jetz nicht genau, wie es heißt. Da ist es dann so, dass man nichts für den Traffic zahlt, er muss aber in Maßen gehalten werden. Da bekommt man dann meistens sofort die Kündigung, wenn man es übertreibt. Also mit größeren Downloads anbieten is dann nicht so viel.


----------



## Sway (17. März 2005)

Das schlimme ist eher die Vertragsbindung von min. einem Jahr.


----------

